# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Kampionati Gjerman, Sezoni 2008/09

## Altin1

Skuadrat qe marrin pjese kete sezon(ato me te kuqe erdhen nga Bundesliga 2).

*FC Bayern Munich (20 herë kampion)
SV Werder Bremen (4 herë)
Hamburger SV (3 herë)
FC Schalke 04
Bayer 04 Leverkusen
Borussia Dortmund (3 herë)
VfB Stuttgart (3 herë)
VfL Wolfsburg
DSC Arminia Bielefeld
VfL Bochum
Eintracht Frankfurt
FC Energie Cottbus
Hannover 96
Hertha BSC Berlin
Karlsruher SC
1. FC Köln (2 herë)
Borussia Mönchengladbach(5 herë)
TSG 1899 Hoffenheim*


Rekordet e Bundesliges.


```
Lojtaret me me shume paraqitje

  Lojtari             Vitet      Klubi                Ndeshje

1 Karl-Heinz Körbel   19721991  Eintracht Frankfurt  602     
2 Manfred Kaltz       19711991  Hamburger SV         581 
3 Oliver Kahn         19872008  FC Bayern Munich     557
4 Klaus Fichtel       19651988  FC Schalke 04        552          
5 Miroslav Votava     19761996  SV Werder Bremen     546       
6 Klaus Fischer       19681988  FC Schalke 04        535       
7 Eike Immel          19781995  VfB Stuttgart        534                    
8 Willi Neuberger     19661983  Eintracht Frankfurt  520 
9 Michael Lameck      19721988  VfL Bochum           518        
10 Uli Stein          19781997  Hamburger SV         512
```



```
Golashenuesit me te mire

  Lojtari                Vitet       Klubi                     Gola

1 Gerd Müller            19651979   FC Bayern Munich          365 (Ø 0,85) 
2 Klaus Fischer          19681988   FC Schalke 04             268 (Ø 0,50)     
3 Jupp Heynckes          19651978   Borussia Mönchengladbach  220 (Ø 0,60)
4 Manfred Burgsmüller    19691990   Borussia Dortmund         213 (Ø 0,48)
5 Ulf Kirsten            19902003   Bayer 04 Leverkusen       181 (Ø 0,52)
6 Stefan Kuntz           19831999   1. FC Kaiserslautern      179 (Ø 0,40) 
7 Dieter Müller          19731986   1. FC Köln                177 (Ø 0,58)     
8 Klaus Allofs           19751993   1. FC Köln                177 (Ø 0,42)    
9 Hannes Löhr            19641977   1. FC Köln                166 (Ø 0,44)                
10 Karl-Heinz Rummenigge 19741984   FC Bayern Munich          162 (Ø 0,52)
```

----------


## Altin1

```
Java 1
15. Gusht 2008  E Premte 20:30 FC Bayern München - Hamburger SV
16./17.08.2008  FC Schalke 04 - Hannover 96
16./17.08.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - 1. FC Köln
16./17.08.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Borussia Dortmund
16./17.08.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - Hertha BSC Berlin
16./17.08.2008  Karlsruher SC - VfL Bochum
16./17.08.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - 1899 Hoffenheim
16./17.08.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Werder Bremen
16./17.08.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - VfB Stuttgart

Java 2
22.-24.08.2008  Werder Bremen - FC Schalke 04
22.-24.08.2008  Hamburger SV - Karlsruher SC
22.-24.08.2008  VfB Stuttgart - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
22.-24.08.2008  Hannover 96 - FC Energie Cottbus
22.-24.08.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
22.-24.08.2008  VfL Bochum - VfL Wolfsburg
22.-24.08.2008  Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München
22.-24.08.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - Borussia Mönchengladbach
22.-24.08.2008  1. FC Köln - Eintracht Frankfurt

Java 3
29.-31.08.2008  FC Bayern München - Hertha BSC Berlin
29.-31.08.2008  FC Schalke 04 - VfL Bochum
29.-31.08.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - Eintracht Frankfurt
29.-31.08.2008  VfB Stuttgart - Hannover 96
29.-31.08.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - 1899 Hoffenheim
29.-31.08.2008  Karlsruher SC - 1. FC Köln
29.-31.08.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - Borussia Dortmund
29.-31.08.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Hamburger SV
29.-31.08.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Werder Bremen

Java 4
12.-14.09.2008  Werder Bremen FC - Energie Cottbus
12.-14.09.2008  Hamburger SV - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
12.-14.09.2008  Hannover 96 - Borussia Mönchengladbach
12.-14.09.2008  Eintracht - Frankfurt Karlsruher SC
12.-14.09.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - VfL Wolfsburg
12.-14.09.2008  VfL Bochum - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
12.-14.09.2008  Borussia Dortmund - FC Schalke 04
12.-14.09.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - VfB Stuttgart
12.-14.09.2008  1. FC Köln - FC Bayern München

Java 5
19.-21.09.2008  FC Bayern München - Werder Bremen
19.-21.09.2008  FC Schalke 04 - Eintracht Frankfurt
19.-21.09.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - Hamburger SV
19.-21.09.2008  VfB Stuttgart - Karlsruher SC
19.-21.09.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Hannover 96
19.-21.09.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - VfL Bochum
19.-21.09.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - 1. FC Köln
19.-21.09.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Hertha BSC Berlin
19.-21.09.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - Borussia Dortmund

Java 6
26.-28.09.2008  Werder Bremen - 1899 Hoffenheim
26.-28.09.2008  Hamburger SV - Borussia Mönchengladbach
26.-28.09.2008  Hannover 96 - FC Bayern München
26.-28.09.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
26.-28.09.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - FC Energie Cottbus
26.-28.09.2008  Karlsruher SC - VfL Wolfsburg
26.-28.09.2008  VfL Bochum - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
26.-28.09.2008  Borussia Dortmund - VfB Stuttgart
26.-28.09.2008  1. FC Köln - FC Schalke 04

Java 7
03.-05.10.2008  FC Bayern München - VfL Bochum
03.-05.10.2008  FC Schalke 04 - VfL Wolfsburg
03.-05.10.2008  VfB Stuttgart - Werder Bremen
03.-05.10.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Hertha BSC Berlin
03.-05.10.2008  Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96
03.-05.10.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - Hamburger SV
03.-05.10.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Karlsruher SC
03.-05.10.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - 1. FC Köln
03.-05.10.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - Eintracht Frankfurt

Java 8
17.-19.10.2008  Werder Bremen - Borussia Dortmund
17.-19.10.2008  Hamburger SV - FC Schalke 04
17.-19.10.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
17.-19.10.2008  Hannover 96 - 1899 Hoffenheim
17.-19.10.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
17.-19.10.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - VfB Stuttgart
17.-19.10.2008  Karlsruher SC - FC Bayern München
17.-19.10.2008  VfL Bochum - Borussia Mönchengladbach
17.-19.10.2008  1. FC Köln - FC Energie Cottbus

Java 9
24.-26.10.2008  FC Bayern München - VfL Wolfsburg
24.-26.10.2008  FC Schalke 04 - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
24.-26.10.2008  VfB Stuttgart - VfL Bochum
24.-26.10.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - 1. FC Köln
24.-26.10.2008  Hannover 96 - Werder Bremen
24.-26.10.2008  Borussia Dortmund - Hertha BSC Berlin
24.-26.10.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - Eintracht Frankfurt
24.-26.10.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Karlsruher SC
24.-26.10.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - Hamburger SV

Java 10
28./29.10.2008  Werder Bremen - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
28./29.10.2008  Hamburger SV - VfB Stuttgart
28./29.10.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - Borussia Mönchengladbach
28./29.10.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - FC Bayern München
28./29.10.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - Hannover 96
28./29.10.2008  Karlsruher SC - FC Schalke 04
28./29.10.2008  VfL Bochum  -1899 Hoffenheim
28./29.10.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - FC Energie Cottbus
28./29.10.2008  1. FC Köln - Borussia Dortmund

Java 11
31.10.-02.11.2008  FC Bayern München - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
31.10.-02.11.2008  Werder Bremen - Hertha BSC Berlin
31.10.-02.11.2008  VfB Stuttgart - 1. FC Köln
31.10.-02.11.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - VfL Wolfsburg
31.10.-02.11.2008  Hannover 96 - Hamburger SV
31.10.-02.11.2008  Borussia Dortmund - VfL Bochum
31.10.-02.11.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - FC Schalke 04
31.10.-02.11.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Eintracht Frankfurt
31.10.-02.11.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - Karlsruher SC

Java 12
07.-09.11.2008  FC Schalke 04 - FC Bayern München
07.-09.11.2008  Hamburger SV - Borussia Dortmund
07.-09.11.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - FC Energie Cottbus
07.-09.11.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - VfB Stuttgart
07.-09.11.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - 1899 Hoffenheim
07.-09.11.2008  Karlsruher SC - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
07.-09.11.2008  VfL Bochum - Werder Bremen
07.-09.11.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Borussia Mönchengladbach
07.-09.11.2008  1. FC Köln - Hannover 96

Java 13
14.-16.11.2008  Werder Bremen - 1. FC Köln
14.-16.11.2008  VfB Stuttgart - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
14.-16.11.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - FC Schalke 04
14.-16.11.2008  Hannover 96 - VfL Bochum
14.-16.11.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - Hamburger SV
14.-16.11.2008  Borussia Dortmund - Eintracht Frankfurt
14.-16.11.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - Karlsruher SC
14.-16.11.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - FC Bayern München
14.-16.11.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - VfL Wolfsburg

Java 14
21.-23.11.2008  FC Bayern München - FC Energie Cottbus
21.-23.11.2008  FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Mönchengladbach
21.-23.11.2008  Hamburger SV - Werder Bremen
21.-23.11.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - VfB Stuttgart
21.-23.11.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - Hannover 96
21.-23.11.2008  Karlsruher SC - Borussia Dortmund
21.-23.11.2008  VfL Bochum - Hertha BSC Berlin
21.-23.11.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
21.-23.11.2008  1. FC Köln - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 15
28.-30.11.2008  Werder Bremen - Eintracht Frankfurt
28.-30.11.2008  VfB Stuttgart - FC Schalke 04
28.-30.11.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - FC Bayern München
28.-30.11.2008  Hannover 96 - Karlsruher SC
28.-30.11.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - 1. FC Köln
28.-30.11.2008  VfL Bochum - Hamburger SV
28.-30.11.2008  Borussia Dortmund - VfL Wolfsburg
28.-30.11.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - FC Energie Cottbus
28.-30.11.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - DSC Arminia Bielefeld

Java 16
05.-07.12.2008  FC Bayern München - 1899 Hoffenheim
05.-07.12.2008  FC Schalke 04 - Hertha BSC Berlin
05.-07.12.2008  VfL Wolfsburg - Hannover 96
05.-07.12.2008  Eintracht Frankfurt - VfL Bochum
05.-07.12.2008  Karlsruher SC - Werder Bremen
05.-07.12.2008  FC Energie Cottbus - VfB Stuttgart
05.-07.12.2008  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Borussia Dortmund
05.-07.12.2008  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
05.-07.12.2008  1. FC Köln - Hamburger SV

Java 17
12.-14.12.2008  Werder Bremen - VfL Wolfsburg
12.-14.12.2008  Hamburger SV - Eintracht Frankfurt
12.-14.12.2008  VfB Stuttgart - FC Bayern München
12.-14.12.2008  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - FC Energie Cottbus
12.-14.12.2008  Hannover 96 - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
12.-14.12.2008  Hertha BSC Berlin - Karlsruher SC
12.-14.12.2008  VfL Bochum - 1. FC Köln
12.-14.12.2008  Borussia Dortmund - Borussia Mönchengladbach
12.-14.12.2008  1899 Hoffenheim - FC Schalke 04

Java 18
30.01.-01.02.2009  Hamburger SV - FC Bayern München
30.01.-01.02.2009  Hannover 96 - FC Schalke 04
30.01.-01.02.2009  1. FC Köln - VfL Wolfsburg
30.01.-01.02.2009  Borussia Dortmund - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
30.01.-01.02.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - Eintracht Frankfurt
30.01.-01.02.2009  VfL Bochum - Karlsruher SC
30.01.-01.02.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - FC Energie Cottbus
30.01.-01.02.2009  Werder Bremen - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
30.01.-01.02.2009  VfB Stuttgart - Borussia Mönchengladbach

Java 19
06.-08.02.2009  FC Schalke 04 - Werder Bremen
06.-08.02.2009  Karlsruher SC - Hamburger SV
06.-08.02.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - VfB Stuttgart
06.-08.02.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - Hannover 96
06.-08.02.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Hertha BSC Berlin
06.-08.02.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - VfL Bochum
06.-08.02.2009  FC Bayern München - Borussia Dortmund
06.-08.02.2009  Borussia - Mönchengladbach 1899 Hoffenheim
06.-08.02.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - 1. FC Köln

Java 20
13.-15.02.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - FC Bayern München
13.-15.02.2009  VfL Bochum - FC Schalke 04
13.-15.02.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - VfL Wolfsburg
13.-15.02.2009  Hannover 96 - VfB Stuttgart
13.-15.02.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
13.-15.02.2009  1. FC Köln - Karlsruher SC
13.-15.02.2009  Borussia Dortmund - FC Energie Cottbus
13.-15.02.2009  Hamburger SV - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
13.-15.02.2009  Werder Bremen - Borussia Mönchengladbach

Java 21
20.-22.02.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - Werder Bremen
20.-22.02.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Hamburger SV
20.-22.02.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Hannover 96
20.-22.02.2009  Karlsruher SC - Eintracht Frankfurt
20.-22.02.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - Hertha BSC Berlin
20.-22.02.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - VfL Bochum
20.-22.02.2009  FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund
20.-22.02.2009  VfB Stuttgart - 1899 Hoffenheim
20.-22.02.2009  FC Bayern München - 1. FC Köln

Java 22
27.02.-01.03.2009  Werder Bremen - FC Bayern München
27.02.-01.03.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - FC Schalke 04
27.02.-01.03.2009  Hamburger SV - VfL Wolfsburg
27.02.-01.03.2009  Karlsruher SC - VfB Stuttgart
27.02.-01.03.2009  Hannover 96 - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
27.02.-01.03.2009  VfL Bochum - FC Energie Cottbus
27.02.-01.03.2009  1. FC Köln - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
27.02.-01.03.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - Borussia Mönchengladbach
27.02.-01.03.2009  Borussia Dortmund - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 23
06.-08.03.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - Werder Bremen
06.-08.03.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - Hamburger SV
06.-08.03.2009  FC Bayern München - Hannover 96
06.-08.03.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Eintracht Frankfurt
06.-08.03.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - Hertha BSC Berlin
06.-08.03.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - Karlsruher SC
06.-08.03.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - VfL Bochum
06.-08.03.2009  VfB Stuttgart - Borussia Dortmund
06.-08.03.2009  FC Schalke 04 - 1. FC Köln

Java 24
13.-15.03.2009  VfL Bochum - FC Bayern München
13.-15.03.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - FC Schalke 04
13.-15.03.2009  Werder Bremen - VfB Stuttgart
13.-15.03.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
13.-15.03.2009  Hannover 96 - Borussia Dortmund
13.-15.03.2009  Hamburger SV - FC Energie Cottbus
13.-15.03.2009  Karlsruher SC - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
13.-15.03.2009  1. FC Köln - Borussia Mönchengladbach
13.-15.03.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 25
20.-22.03.2009  Borussia Dortmund - Werder Bremen
20.-22.03.2009  FC Schalke 04 - Hamburger SV
20.-22.03.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - VfL Wolfsburg
20.-22.03.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - Hannover 96
20.-22.03.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Eintracht Frankfurt
20.-22.03.2009  VfB Stuttgart - Hertha BSC Berlin
20.-22.03.2009  FC Bayern München - Karlsruher SC
20.-22.03.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - VfL Bochum
20.-22.03.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - 1. FC Köln

Java 26
03.-05.04.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - FC Bayern München
03.-05.04.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - FC Schalke 04
03.-05.04.2009  VfL Bochum - VfB Stuttgart
03.-05.04.2009  1. FC Köln - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
03.-05.04.2009  Werder Bremen - Hannover 96
03.-05.04.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - Borussia Dortmund
03.-05.04.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - FC Energie Cottbus
03.-05.04.2009  Karlsruher SC - Borussia Mönchengladbach
03.-05.04.2009  Hamburger SV - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 27
09.-12.04.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Werder Bremen
09.-12.04.2009  VfB Stuttgart - Hamburger SV
09.-12.04.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - VfL Wolfsburg
09.-12.04.2009  FC Bayern München - Eintracht Frankfurt
09.-12.04.2009  Hannover 96 - Hertha BSC Berlin
09.-12.04.2009  FC Schalke 04 - Karlsruher SC
09.-12.04.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - VfL Bochum
09.-12.04.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
09.-12.04.2009  Borussia Dortmund - 1. FC Köln

Java 27
17.-19.04.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld FC Bayern München
17.-19.04.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin Werder Bremen
17.-19.04.2009  1. FC Köln VfB Stuttgart
17.-19.04.2009  VfL Wolfsburg Bayer 04 Leverkusen
17.-19.04.2009  Hamburger SV Hannover 96
17.-19.04.2009  VfL Bochum Borussia Dortmund
17.-19.04.2009  FC Schalke 04 FC Energie Cottbus
17.-19.04.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt Borussia Mönchengladbach
17.-19.04.2009  Karlsruher SC 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 28
17.-19.04.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - FC Bayern München
17.-19.04.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - Werder Bremen
17.-19.04.2009  1. FC Köln - VfB Stuttgart
17.-19.04.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
17.-19.04.2009  Hamburger SV - Hannover 96
17.-19.04.2009  VfL Bochum - Borussia Dortmund
17.-19.04.2009  FC Schalke 04 - FC Energie Cottbus
17.-19.04.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Mönchengladbach
17.-19.04.2009  Karlsruher SC - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 29
24.-26.04.2009  FC Bayern München - FC Schalke 04
24.-26.04.2009  Borussia Dortmund - Hamburger SV
24.-26.04.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - VfL Wolfsburg
24.-26.04.2009  VfB Stuttgart - Eintracht Frankfurt
24.-26.04.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - Hertha BSC Berlin
24.-26.04.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Karlsruher SC
24.-26.04.2009  Werder Bremen - VfL Bochum
24.-26.04.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
24.-26.04.2009  Hannover 96 - 1. FC Köln

Java 30
01.-03.05.2009 1. FC Köln - Werder Bremen
01.-03.05.2009 DSC Arminia Bielefeld - VfB Stuttgart
01.-03.05.2009 FC Schalke 04 - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
01.-03.05.2009 VfL Bochum - Hannover 96
01.-03.05.2009 Hamburger SV - Hertha BSC Berlin
01.-03.05.2009 Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund
01.-03.05.2009 Karlsruher SC - FC Energie Cottbus
01.-03.05.2009 FC Bayern München - Borussia Mönchengladbach
01.-03.05.2009 VfL Wolfsburg - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 31
08.-10.05.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - FC Bayern München
08.-10.05.2009  Borussia Mönchengladbach - FC Schalke 04
08.-10.05.2009  Werder Bremen - Hamburger SV
08.-10.05.2009  VfB Stuttgart - VfL Wolfsburg
08.-10.05.2009  Hannover 96 - Eintracht Frankfurt
08.-10.05.2009  Borussia Dortmund - Karlsruher SC
08.-10.05.2009  Hertha BSC Berlin - VfL Bochum
08.-10.05.2009  Bayer 04 Leverkusen - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
08.-10.05.2009  1899 Hoffenheim - 1. FC Köln

Java 32
12./13.05.2009  Eintracht Frankfurt - Werder Bremen
12./13.05.2009  FC Schalke 04 - VfB Stuttgart
12./13.05.2009  0FC Bayern München - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
12./13.05.2009  Karlsruher SC - Hannover 96
12./13.05.2009  1. FC Köln - Hertha BSC Berlin
12./13.05.2009  Hamburger SV - VfL Bochum
12./13.05.2009  VfL Wolfsburg - Borussia Dortmund
12./13.05.2009  FC Energie Cottbus - Borussia Mönchengladbach
12./13.05.2009  DSC Arminia Bielefeld - 1899 Hoffenheim

Java 33
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 1899 Hoffenheim - FC Bayern München
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 Hertha BSC Berlin - FC Schalke 04
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15.30 Hannover 96 - VfL Wolfsburg
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15.30 VfL Bochum - Eintracht Frankfurt
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 Werder Bremen - Karlsruher SC
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 VfB Stuttgart - FC Energie Cottbus
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 Borussia Dortmund - DSC Arminia Bielefeld
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Borussia Mönchengladbach
16. Maj 2009  Sh. 15:30 Hamburger SV - 1. FC Köln

Java 34
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Werder Bremen
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30  Eintracht Frankfurt - Hamburger SV
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 FC Bayern München - VfB Stuttgart
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 FC Energie Cottbus - Bayer 04 Leverkusen
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 DSC Arminia Bielefeld - Hannover 96
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 Karlsruher SC - Hertha BSC Berlin
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 1. FC Köln - VfL Bochum
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 Borussia Mönchengladbach - Borussia Dortmund
23. Maj 2009 - Sh. 15:30 FC Schalke 04 - 1899 Hoffenheim
```

----------


## Altin1

*FC Bayern München* 

*Portieri*
> Rensing, Michael (1)
> Kraft, Thomas (35)
> Butt, Hans-Jörg (22)

*Mbrojtja*
 > Sagnol, Willy (2)
> Lucio (3) > van Buyten, Daniel (5) 
> Demichelis, Martin (6)
> Lahm, Philipp (21)
> Jansen, Marcell (23)
> Lell, Christian (30)
> Breno (33)

*Mesfusha*
 > Ribéry, Franck (7)
> Altintop, Hamit (8) 
> Zé Roberto (15)
 > Ottl, Andreas (16) 
> van Bommel, Mark (17)
> Sosa, José Ernesto (20)
> Borowski, Tim (24)
> Schweinsteiger, Bastian (31) 
> Fürstner, Stephan (36)
 > Kroos, Toni (39)

*Sulmi*
> Toni, Luca (9)
> Podolski, Lukas (11) 
> Klose, Miroslav (18)



*Blerjet:*
Tim Borowski (Werder Bremen)
Thomas Kraft (Bay. München II)
Hans-Jörg Butt (Benfica)

*Shitjet:*
Oliver Kahn {doli ne pencion }
Bernd Dreher {doli ne pencion}
Jan Schlaudraff (Hannover 96)
Julio dos Santos (Atlético Paranaense)
Stephan Fürstner (Bay. München II)

----------


## Altin1

*Werder Bremen* 

*Portieri*
> Wiese, Tim (1) 
> Vander, Christian (33)
> Pellatz, Nico (40)

*Mbrojtja*
> Boenisch, Sebastian (2)
> Pasanen, Petri (3)
> Naldo (4)
> Tosic, Dusko (5)
> Fritz, Clemens (8)
> Prödl, Sebastian (15)
> Andersen, Niklas (27)
> Mertesacker, Per (29)

*Mesfusha*
 > Baumann, Frank (6)
 > Vranjes, Jurica (7) 
> Diego (10)
 > Özil, Mesut (11) 
 > Husejinovic, Said (17)
 > Jensen, Daniel (20)
> Frings, Torsten (22)
> Artmann, Kevin (31)
 > Niemeyer, Peter (25)
 > Kruse, Max (36)

*Sulmi*
> Rosenberg, Markus (9)
> Hunt, Aaron (14)
> Sanogo, Boubacar (18)
> Hugo Almeida (23)
> Harnik, Martin (34)



*Blerjet:*
Sebastian Prödl (Sturm Graz)
Niklas Andersen (RW Essen)
Said Husejinovic (Sloboda Tuzla)

*Shitjet:*
Tim Borowski (Bayern München)
Ivan Klasnic (FC Nantes)
Pierre Womé (FC Köln)
Kevin Schindler (Hansa Rostock) {Huazuar}
Patrick Owomoyela (Bor. Dortmund)
John Jairo Mosquera (SönderjyskE) {Huazuar}

----------


## Altin1

* FC Schalke 04* 

*Portieri*
> Neuer, Manuel (1)
> Fährmann, Ralf (32)
> Schober, Mathias (33)
> Amsif, Mohamed (35)

*Mborjtja*
> Westermann, Heiko (2)
> Bordon, Marcelo José (5)
> Rafinha (18)
> Krstajic, Mladen (20)
> Höwedes, Benedikt (23)
> Pander, Christian (24)
> Zambrano, Carlos (25)

*Mesfusha*
> Kobiashvili, Levan (3)
> Streit, Albert (6)
> Varela, Gustavo (7)
> Ernst, Fabian (8)
> Rakitic, Ivan (10)
> Jones, Jermaine (13)
> Zé Roberto (15)
> Grossmüller, Carlos Javier (21)
> Heppke, Markus (28)
> Kenia, Levan (30)
> Engelaar, Orlando (37)

*Sulmi*
> Løvenkrands, Peter (11)
> Asamoah, Gerald (14)
> Farfan, Jefferson (17)
> Altintop, Halil (19)
> Kuranyi, Kevin (22)
> Sanchez, Vicente (27)



*Blerjet:*
Levan Kenia (Schalke 04 U19)
Carlos Zambrano (Schalke 04 U19)
Mohamed Amsif (Schalke 04 U19)
Jefferson Farfán (PSV Eindhoven)
Orlando Engelaar (FC Twente)

*Shitjet:*
Mimoun Azaouagh (VfL Bochum)
Zlatan Bajramovic (E. Frankfurt)
Mathias Abel (1.FC K´lautern)
Søren Larsen (FC Toulouse)

----------


## Altin1

*Hamburger SV* 

*Portieri*
> Rost, Frank (1)
> Hesl, Wolfgang (12)
> Wolf, Raphael (29)

*Mbrojtja*
> Atouba, Thimothee (3)
> Reinhardt, Bastian (4)
> Mathijsen, Joris (5)
> Odjidja-Ofoe, Vadis (6)
> Kompany, Vincent (10)
> Boateng, Jerome (19)
> Demel, Guy (20)
> Stepanek, Miroslav (24)
> Schmidt, Volker (26)
> Aogo, Dennis (40)
*
Mesfusha*
> de Jong, Nigel (8)
> Jarolim, David (14)
> Trochowski, Piotr (15)
> Castelen, Romeo (18)
> Pitroipa, Jonathan (21)
> Benjamin, Collin (30)
> Kunert, Timo (31)
> Ben-Hatira, Änis (32)
> Sam, Sidney (34)

*Sulmi*
> Zidan, Mohamed (7)
> Guerrero, José Paolo (9)
> Olic, Ivica (11)
> Putsilo, Anton (16)
> Chrisantus, Macauley (17)
> Choupo-Moting, Eric Maxim (22)
> Zimmermann, Preston (33)
> Torun, Tunay (35)



*Blerjet:*
Jonathan Pitroipa (SC Freiburg)
Miroslav Stepanek (Hamburg U19)
Dennis Aogo (SC Freiburg)

*Shitjet:*
Anton Putsilo (Dinamo Minsk) {kthyre nga huazimi}
Miso Brecko (1.FC Köln)
Mario Fillinger (Hansa Rostock)
Rouwen Hennings (FC St. Pauli) {huazuar}
Juan Pablo Sorín {panjohur}
Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid)

----------


## Altin1

*VfL Wolfsburg* 

*Portieri*
> Benaglio, Diego (1)
> Lenz, André (12)
> Platins, Patrick (21)

*Mbrojtja*
> Zaccardo, Cristian (2)
> Alvim, Rodrigo (3)
> Schäfer, Marcel (4)
> Ricardo Costa (5)
> Simunek, Jan (6)
> Madlung, Alexander (17)
> Barzagli, Andrea (43)

*Mesfusha*
 > Josué (7) 
> Baier, Daniel (8)
> Misimovic, Zvjezdan (10)
> Hasebe, Makoto (13)
> Santana, Jonathan (14)
> Adlung, Daniel (15)
> Krzynowek, Jacek (18)
> Munteanu, Vlad (19)
> Riether, Sascha (20)
> Wolze, Kevin (22)
> Gentner, Christian (25) 
> Marcelinho (30)
> Laas, Alexander (31)

*Sulmi*
> Dzeko, Edin (9) 
> Saglik, Mahir (16)
> Grafite (23)
> Dejagah, Ashkan (24) 
> Esswein, Alexander (27)
> Boakye, Isaac (28) 
> Radu, Sergiu (29)
> Niang, Mame Cheikh (36)


*
Blerjet:*
Zvjezdan Misimovic (FC Nürnberg)
Andrea Barzagli (US Palermo)
Rodrigo Alvim (Belenenses)
Mahir Saglik (Wuppertaler SV)
Daniel Adlung (Greuther Fürth)
Cristian Zaccardo (US Palermo)
Alexander Esswein (K´lautern U19)
Vlad Munteanu (Auxerre) {kthyre nga huazimi}
Patrick Platins (FC Augsburg) {kthyre nga huazimi}
Isaac Boakye (Mainz 05) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Sergiu Marian Radu (VfB Stuttgart) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Kevin Wolze (Bolton Wanderers U19)

*Shitjet:*
Pablo Thiam {doli ne pencion}
Danijel Ljuboja (VfB Stuttgart) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Facundo Quiroga (River Plate)
Peter van der Heyden {Mainz 05}
Emre Öztürk (SV Sandhausen)
Cédric Makiadi (MSV Duisburg) {huazuar}
Uwe Möhrle (FC Augsburg)

----------


## Altin1

*VfB Stuttgart* 

*Portieri*
> Lehmann, Jens (1)
> Stolz, Alexander (12)
> Ulreich, Sven (24)

*Mbrojtja*
> Osorio, Ricardo (3)
> Boulahrouz, Khalid (4)
> Tasci, Serdar (5)
> Boka, Arthur (15)
> Delpierre, Matthieu (17)
> Magnin, Ludovic (21)
> Pischorn, Marco (42)
*
Mesfusha*
> Lanig, Martin (7)
> Simak, Jan (8)
> Bastürk, Yildiray (10)
> Hitzlsperger, Thomas (11)
> Pardo, Pavel (13)
> Rudy, Sebastian (16)
> Hilbert, Roberto (19)
> Walch, Clemens (27)
> Khedira, Sami (28)
> Mandjeck, Georges (29)
> Träsch, Christian (35)

*Sulmi*
> Marica, Ciprian (9)
> Cacau (18)
> Schipplock, Sven (22)
> Fischer, Manuel (23)
> Morys, Matthias (31)
> Gomez, Mario (33)
> Ljuboja, Danijel (38)



*Blerjet:*
Danijel Ljuboja (VfL Wolfsburg) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Georges Mandjeck (1.FC Kaiserslautern) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Clemens Walch (RB Juniors)
Martin Lanig (Greuther Fürth)
Jan Simak (Carl Zeiss Jena)
Jens Lehmann (Arsenal)
Manuel Fischer (VfB Stuttg. II)
Khalid Boulahrouz (Chelsea)
Sebastian Rudy (VfB Stuttg. II)

*Shitjet:*
Julian Schuster (SC Freiburg)
Élson {panjohur}
Alexander Farnerud (Bröndby)
Andreas Beck (TSG Hoffenheim)
David Pisot (VfB Stuttgart II)
Raphael Schäfer (FC Nürnberg)
Antonio da Silva (Karlsruher SC)
Peter André Perchtold (1.FC Nürnberg)
Silvio Meißner {doli ne pencion}
Sergiu Marian Radu (VfL Wolfsburg) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Fernando Meira (Galatasaray)

----------


## Altin1

*Bayer 04 Leverkusen* 

*Portieri*
> Adler, René (1)
> Fernandez, Benedikt (22)
> Domaschke, Erik (34)

*Mborjtja*
> Haggui, Karim (2)
> Henrique (3)
> Friedrich, Manuel (5)
> Sarpei, Hans (15)
> Gresko, Vratislav (17)
> Djakpa, Constant (18)
> Sinkiewicz, Lukas (20)
> Vidal, Arturo (23)
> Castro, Gonzalo (27)
> Reinartz, Stefan (33)
> Hegeler, Jens (45)

*Mesfusha*
> Rolfes, Simon (6)
> Barnetta, Tranquillo (7)
> Renato Augusto (8)
> Dum, Sascha (14)
> Schwegler, Pirmin (16)
> Risse, Marcel (19)
> Schneider, Bernd (25)

*Sulmi*
> Helmes, Patrick (9)
> Gekas, Theofanis (10)
> Kießling, Stefan (11)
> Bulykin, Dmitriy (13)
> Sukuta-Pasu, Richard (51)


*
Blerjet:*
Patrick Helmes (1.FC Köln)
Constant Djakpa (Pandurii)
Renato Augusto (Flamengo)
Henrique (FC Barcelona) {huazuar}

*Shitjet:*
Carsten Ramelow {doli ne pencion}
Paul Freier (VfL Bochum)
Sergej Barbarez {doli ne pencion}
Jan-Ingwer Callsen-Bracker (Bor. M'gladbach)
Michal Papadopulos (Mlada Boleslav)

----------


## Altin1

*Hannover 96* 

*Portieri*
> Enke, Robert (1)
> Fromlowitz, Florian (27)
> Jensen, Morten (30)

*Mbrojtja*
> Vinicius (2)
> Eggimann, Mario (5)
> Cherundolo, Steven (6)
> Tarnat, Michael (18)
> Fahrenhorst, Frank (22)
> Ismaël, Valérien (25)
> Balogun, Leon (28)
> Hofmann, Tim (31)
> Rausch, Konstantin (34)
> Hahne, Hendrik (36)

*Mesfusha*
> Pinto, Sergio (7)
> *Lala, Altin (8)*
> Bruggink, Arnold Jan (10)
> Huszti, Szabolcs (11)
> Balitsch, Hanno (14)
> Zizzo, Salvatore (15)
> Krebs, Gaétan (17)
> Schulz, Christian (19)
> Yankov, Chavdar (23)
> Rosenthal, Jan (26)
> Schulz, Bastian (35)
*
Sulmi*
> Hanke, Mike (9)
> Schlaudraff, Jan (13)
> Stajner, Jiri (24)
> Forssell, Mikael (32)




*Blerjet:*
Mikael Forssell (Birmingham)
Konstantin Rausch (Hannover U19)
Mario Eggimann (Karlsruher SC)
Florian Fromlowitz (1.FC K´lautern)
Jan Schlaudraff (Bayern München)
Leon Balogun (Türkiyemspor)
Tim Hofmann (Hannover 96 II)
Bastian Schulz (Hannover 96 II)

*Shitjet:*
Richard Golz {doli ne pencion}
Vahid Hashemian (VfL Bochum)
Sören Halfar (SC Paderborn)
Frank Juric (Perth Glory FC)
Thomas Brdaric {panjohur}
Dariusz Zuraw (Arka Gdynia)
Gunnar Heidar Thorvaldsson (Esbjerg)
Benjamin Lauth (1860 München)

----------


## Altin1

*Eintracht Frankfurt* 

*Portieri*
> Nikolov, Oka (1)
> Pröll, Markus (21)
> Zimmermann, Jan (28)

*Mbrojtja*
> Ochs, Patrick (2)
> Galindo, Aarón (3)
> Vasoski, Aleksandar (5)
> Korkmaz, Ümit (11)
> Spycher, Christoph (16)
> Bellaid, Habib (19)
> Russ, Marco (23)
> Krük, Alexander (27)

*Mesfusha*
> Preuß, Christoph (4)
> Fink, Michael (6)
> Köhler, Benjamin (7)
> Bajramovic, Zlatan (8)
> Steinhöfer, Markus (13)
> Meier, Alexander (14)
> Mahdavikia, Mehdi (15)
> Inamoto, Junichi (20)
> Ljubicic, Kreso (22)
> Chris (29)
> Caio (30)
> Toski, Faton (32)
*
Sulmi*
> Heller, Marcel (9)
> Liberopoulos, Nikos (10)
> Fenin, Martin (17)
> Amanatidis, Ioannis (18)
> Hess, Martin (24)



*Blerjet:*
Markus Steinhöfer (Bay. München II)
Alexander Krük (Kickers Emden)
Ümit Korkmaz (Rapid Wien)
Habib Bellaïd (Racing Straßburg)
Nikos Liberopoulos (AEK Athen)

*Shitjet:*
Evangelos Mantzios (Panathinaikos) {kthyer nga hauzimi}
Markus Weissenberger (LASK)
Mounir Chaftar (MSV Duisburg)
Sotirios Kyrgiakos (AEK Athens)

----------


## Altin1

*Hertha BSC Berlin* 

*Portieri*
> Drobny, Jaroslav (1)
> Fiedler, Christian (12)
> Gäng, Christopher (30)
> Burchert, Sascha (40)

*Mborjtja*
> Kaká (2)
> Friedrich, Arne (3)
> von Bergen, Steve (4)
> Chahed, Sofian (5)
> Stein, Marc (13)
> Simunic, Josip (14)
> Rodnei (15)
> Radjabali-Fardi, Shervin (35)
*
Mesfusha*
> Cicero (7)
> Dardai, Pal (8)
> Lucio (16)
> Arguez, Bryan (17)
> Ebert, Patrick (20)
> Nicu, Maximilian (25)
> Lustenberger, Fabian (28)
> Bigalke, Sascha (29)
> Hartmann, Lennart (36)
> Traore, Ibrahima (38)
> Riedel, Florian (39)
> Kacar, Gojko (44)
*
Sulmi*
> Pantelic, Marko (9)
> Raffael (10)
> Lakic, Srdjan (18)
> Okoronkwo, Solomon (21)
> Domovchiyski, Valeri (23)
> Piszczek, Lukasz (26)



*Blerjet:*
Srdjan Lakic (Heracles) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Marc Stein (Hansa Rostock)
Maximilian Nicu (SV Wehen Wiesb.)
Kaká (Académica)
Valeri Domovchiyski (Levski Sofia)
Florian Riedel (Hertha U19)
Shervin Radjabali Fardi (Hertha Jgd.)
Lennart Hartmann (Hertha Jgd.)
Rodnei (Sao Paulo)
Cícero (Tombense) {huazuar}

*Shitjet:*
Tobias Grahn (Tarragona) {kthyer nga hauzimi}
Rudolf Skacel (FC Southampton) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Amadeus Wallschläger (Carl Zeiss Jena)
Dennis Cagara (FC Nordsjaelland)
Chinedu Ede (MSV Duisburg)
Pascal Bieler (1.FC Nürnberg)
André Lima (Sao Paulo) {huazuar}
Mineiro {panjohur}
Bilal Cubukcu (Genclerbirligi)
Ibrahima Traoré (Hertha BSC II)

----------


## Altin1

*Karlsruher SC* 

*
Portieri*
> Miller, Markus (1)
> Kornetzky, Jean-Francois (14)
> Unger, Thomas (29)
*
Mbrojtja*
> Franz, Maik (3)
> Sebastian, Tim (5)
> Stoll, Martin (16)
> Buck, Stefan (19)
> Eichner, Christian (21)
> Langkamp, Sebastian (24)
> Celozzi, Stefano (27)
> Görlitz, Andreas (77)

*Mesfusha*
> Aduobe, Godfried (4)
> Carnell, Bradley (6)
> Staffeldt, Timo (8)
> Porcello, Massimilian (10)
> Mutzel, Michael (13)
> da Silva, Antonio (25)
> Stindl, Lars (28)

*Sulmi*
> Timm, Christian (7)
> *Kapllani, Edmond (9)*
> Kennedy, Joshua (17)
> Freis, Sebastian (18)
> Iashvili, Alexander (20)


*
Blerjet:*
Tim Sebastian (Hansa Rostock)
Stefano Celozzi (Bay. München II)
Antonio da Silva (VfB Stuttgart)

*Shitjet:*
Tamás Hajnal (Bor. Dortmund)
Mario Eggimann (Hannover 96)
Florian Dick (FC Kaiserslautern)
Christopher Reinhard (FC Ingolstadt)

----------


## Altin1

*VfL Bochum 1848* 

*Portieri*
> Fernandes, Daniel (1)
> Lengsfeld, Andreas (27)
> Renno, René (31)
> Heerwagen, Philipp (32)

*Mbrojtja*
> Concha, Matias (2)
> Maltritz, Marcel (4)
> Fuchs, Christian (6)
> Mavraj, Mergim (20)
> Pfertzel, Marc (21)
> Bönig, Philipp (24)
> Yahia, Anthar (25)
> Fabian, Patrick (30)

*Mesfusha*
> Dabrowski, Christoph (5)
> Freier, Paul (7)
> Zdebel, Thomas (8)
> Fuchs, Danny (13)
> Imhof, Daniel (15)
> Schröder, Oliver (18)
> Grote, Dennis (19)
> Azaouagh, Mimoun (22)
> Ono, Shinji (23)
> Schmidtgal, Heinrich (26)
> Zajas, David (28)

*Sulmi*
> Sestak, Stanislav (9)
> Epalle, Joël (10)
> Mieciel, Marcin (11)
> Hashemian, Vahid (16)
> Sinan Kaloglu (17)
> Güclü, Dilaver (29)



*Blerjet:*
Mimoun Azaouagh (Schalke 04)
Vahid Hashemian (Hannover 96)
Christian Fuchs (Mattersburg)
Paul Freier (Bay. Leverkusen)
Daniel Márcio Fernandes (PAOK)
Andreas Lengsfeld (Jahn Regensburg)
Sinan Kaloglu (Bursaspor)

*Shitjet:*
Jan Lastuvka (Schachtjor) {kthyer nga hauzimi}
Aleksey Belik (Schachtjor) {kthyer nga hauzimi}
Marc Sand (Austria Wien) {huazuar}
Martin Meichelbeck (Greuther Fürth)
Tommy Bechmann (SC Freiburg)
Benjamin Auer (Alem. Aachen)
Thomas Rathgeber (Unterhaching)
Pavel Drsek (Panionios Athen)

----------


## Altin1

*Borussia Dortmund* 

*Portieri*
> Weidenfeller, Roman (1)
> Ziegler, Marc (20)
> Kruse, Lukas (31)
*
Mbrojtja*
> Subotic, Neven (4)
> Rukavina, Antonio (14)
> Hummels , Mats (15)
> Dede (17)
> Kovac, Robert (21)
> Owomoyela, Patrick (25)
> Santana, Felipe (27)
> Schmelzer, Marcel (28)
> Njambe, Patrick (32)

*Mesfusha*
> Kehl, Sebastian (5)
> Kringe, Florian (6)
> Tinga (7)
> Federico, Giovanni (8)
> Petric, Mladen (10)
> Blaszczykowski, Jakub (16)
> Kruska, Marc-André (22)
> Sahin, Nuri (23)
> Gordon, Daniel (24)
> Hajnal, Tamas (30)

*Sulmi*
> Valdez, Nelson (9)
> Frei, Alexander (13)
> Klimowicz, Diego Fernando (19)
> Buckley, Delron (26)
>* Sadrijaj, Bajram* *(34)*



*Blerjet:*
Lukas Kruse (SC Paderborn)
Nuri Sahin (Feyenoord) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Tamás Hajnal (Karlsruher SC)
Felipe Santana (Figueirense)
Neven Subotic (Mainz 05)
Patrick Owomoyela (Werder Bremen)
Marcel Schmelzer (B. Dortmund II)

*Shitjet*
Steven Pienaar (Everton)
Philipp Degen (Liverpool)
Alexander Bade {panjohur}
Christian Wörns {panjohur}
Sebastian Tyrala (B. Dortmund II)
Martin Amedick (1.FC K´lautern)
Markus Brzenska (MSV Duisburg) {huazuar}

----------


## Altin1

* FC Energie Cottbus* 

*Portieri*
> Tremmel, Gerhard (1)
> Pentke, Philipp (12)
> Piplica, Tomislav (23)

*Mbrojtja*
> Kukielka, Mariusz (5)
> da Silva, Vragel (6)
> Bittroff, Alexander (15)
> Ziebig, Daniel (17)
> Kanik, Lukasz (18)
> Pavicevic, Savo (21)
> Mitreski, Igor (24)
> Radeljic, Ivan (28)
> Cvitanovic, Mario (33)
> Atan, Cagdas (35)
> Hackenberg, Peter (36)

*Mesfusha*
> Franke, Thomas (2)
> Bassila, Christian (3)
> Angelov, Stanislav (4)
> Rost, Timo (7)
> *Skela, Ervin (13)*
> Vasiljevic, Dusan (14)
> Kurth, Marco (16)
> Shao, Jiayi (20)
> Lerchl, Michael (31)
> Müller, Christian (37)

*Sulmi*
> Rangelov, Dimitar (8)
> Jula, Emil (9)
> Rivic, Stiven (10)
> Zimmermann, Marc (19)
> Galm, Danny (22)
> Sörensen, Dennis (29)
> Jelic, Branko (30)



FC Energie Cottbus

*Blerjet:*
Danny Galm (Frankfurt U23)
Marc Zimmermann (E. Cottbus U19)
Philipp Pentke (FC Augsburg)
Çagdas Atan (Trabzonspor)
Emil Gabriel Jula (Otelul Galati)
Marco Kurth (Erzgebirge Aue)
Alexander Bittroff (E. Cottbus II)
Savo Pavicevic (Vojvodina)
Dimitar Rangelov (Racing Straßburg)
Peter Hackenberg (E. Cottbus II)

*Shitjet:*
Sebastian Schuppan (SC Paderborn)
Kristijan Ipsa (FC Midtjylland)
Efstathios Aloneftis (Omonia)
Silvio Bankert (1.FC Magdeburg)
Przemyslaw Trytko (Arka Gdynia) {huazuar}
Arne Feick (Erzgebirge Aue)
Martin Männel (Erzgebirge Aue)
Tomasz Bandrowski (Lech Posen)
Michal Papadopulos (Bay. Leverkusen) {kthyer nga hauzimi}
Toni Wachsmuth (SC Paderborn)
Ovidiu Burca (Beijing Guoan) {huazuar}

----------


## Altin1

*DSC Arminia Bielefeld* 

*Portieri*
> Fernandez, Rowen (1)
> Hartmann, Niklas (21)
> Eilhoff, Dennis (22)
> Riemer, Daniel (28)

*Mbrojtja*
> Schuler, Markus (2)
> Herzig, Nico (4)
> Bollmann, Markus (6)
> Rau, Tobias (8)
> Mijatovic, Andre (16)
> Rodenberg, Maik (17)
> Korzynietz, Bernd (19)
> Lamey, Michael (20)
> Fischer, Nils (30)
> Kucera, Radim (31)


*Mesfusha*
> Kauf, Rüdiger (5)
> Marx, Thorben (7)
> Kirch, Oliver (13)
> Kamper, Jonas (14)
> Janjic, Zlatko (15)
> Nkosi, Siyabonga (25)
> Aigner, Stefan (29)
> Tesche, Robert (32)

*Sulmi*
> Katongo, Christopher (10)
> *Sadik, Berat (11)* (Luan me Finlanden po ka kombesi Shqiptare)
> Wichniarek, Artur (18)
> Versick, Thilo (23)
> Halfar, Daniel (24)
> Kampantais, Leonidas (27)



*Blerjet:*
Christopher Katongo (Bröndby IF)
Dennis Eilhoff (TuS Koblenz) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Nico Herzig (Alem. Aachen)
Berat Sadik (Lahti)
Zlatko Janjic (A. Bielefeld II)
Maik Rodenberg (A. Bielefeld II)
Michael Lamey (MSV Duisburg)

*Shitjet*
Nils-Christian Schmidt {panjohur}
Umut Kocin (Kayserispor)
Sibusiso Zuma (Sundowns FC)
Jörg Böhme {retirement}
Matthias Langkamp (Panionios Athen)
Mathias Hain (FC St. Pauli)
Petr Gabriel (Zizkov)
David Kobylik (Omonia)
Ioannis Masmanidis (FC Nürnberg)
Dirk Heinen {doli ne pencion}
Tim Danneberg (E. Braunschweig)
Christian Eigler (1.FC Nürnberg)

----------


## Altin1

*Borussia Mönchengladbach*

*Portieri*
> Heimeroth, Christofer (1)
> Löhe, Frederic (18)
> Gospodarek, Uwe (21)
*
Mborjtja*
> Daems, Filip (3)
> Brouwers, Roel (4)
> Gohouri, Steve (5)
> Callsen-Bracker, Jan-Ingwer (6)
> Voigt, Alexander (13)
> Kleine, Thomas (15)
> Jaures, Jean-Sébastien (20)
> Levels, Tobias (22)

*Mesfusha*
> Schachten, Sebastian (2)
> Coulibaly, Soumaila (7)
> Svärd, Sebastian (8)
> Rösler, Sascha (10)
> Marin, Marko (11)
> Paauwe, Patrick (17)
> Alberman, Gal (19)
> Ndjeng, Marcel (23)
> van den Bergh, Johannes (28)
> Baumjohann, Alexander (29)

*Sulmi*
 > Colautti, Roberto (9)
> Touma, Sharbel (14)
> Friend, Rob (16)
> Lamidi, Moses (25)
> Neuville, Oliver (27)
> Matmour, Karim (40)



*Blerje:*
David Degen (FC Basel) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Gal Alberman (Beitar)
Karim Matmour (SC Freiburg)
Jean-Sébastien Jaures (Auxerre)
Frederic Löhe (M'gladbach II)
Jan-Ingwer Callsen-Bracker (Bay. Leverkusen)

*Shitje:*
Kasper Bøgelund (Aalborg)
Robert Fleßers (Mainz 05)
Eugen Polanski (Getafe)
Zé António (Racing Santander)
Nando Rafael (Aarhus GF)

----------


## Altin1

*1899 Hoffenheim* 

*
Portieri*
> Haas, Daniel (1)
> Özcan, Ramazan (27)
> Kirschbaum, Thorsten (30)

*Mbrojtja*
> Beck, Andreas (2)
> Jaissle, Matthias (3)
> Compper, Marvin (5)
> Janker, Christoph (14)
> Nilsson, Per (24)
> Vorsah, Isaac (25)
> Ibertsberger, Andreas (26)

*Mesfusha*
> Paljic, Dragan (7)
> Teber, Selim (10)
> Seitz, Jochen (11)
> Löw, Zsolt (13)
> Keller, Matthias (16)
> Weis, Tobias (17)
> Luis Gustavo (21)
> Salihovic, Sejad (23)
> Carlos Eduardo (33)
> Strifler, Jonas (37)
*
Sulmi*
> Ba, Demba (9)
> Hesse, Kai (18)
> Ibisevic, Vedad (19)
> Obasi, Chinedu (20)
> Copado, Francisco (22)



*Blerjet:*
Ramazan Özcan (Salzburg)
Luiz Gustavo (Corinthians)
Isaac Vorsah (Kumasi Asante Kotoko)
Jonas Strifler (Hoffenheim U19)
Andreas Beck (VfB Stuttgart)

*Shitjet:*
Michael Rundio {panjohur}
Denis Bindnagel (SV Sandhausen)
Steffen Haas (K. Offenbach) {hauzuar}
Radek Spilacek (FSV Frankfurt)
Matthias Keller (Hoffenheim II)
Tomislav Maric {dolin ne pencion}

----------


## Altin1

*1.	FC Köln* 

*Portieri*
> Mondragón, Faryd (1)
> Kessler, Thomas (18)
> Paucken, Dieter (32)

*Mbrojtja*
> Brecko, Miso (2)
> Mohamad, Youssef (3)
> Matip, Marvin (4)
> Ümit Özat (5)
> Womé, Pierre (6)
> Nickenig, Tobias (15)
> Pezzoni, Kevin (17)
> Geromel, Pedro Tonon (21)
> McKenna, Kevin (23)
> Schöneberg, Kevin (25)
> Mitreski, Aleksandar (26)
> Parensen, Michael (27)
> Cullmann, Carsten (28)

*Mesfusha*
> Broich, Thomas (10)
> Brosinski, Daniel (13)
> André (16)
> Antar, Roda (20)
> Ehret, Fabrice (22)
> Yalcin, Taner (29)
> Niedrig, Michael (33)

*Sulmi*
> Vucicevic, Nemanja (7)
> Scherz, Matthias (8)
> Novakovic, Milivoje (11)
> Sanou, Wilfried (14)
> Chihi, Adil (19)
> Ishiaku, Manasseh (24)
> Gardawski, Michael (30)



*Blerjet:*
Michael Gardawski (1.FC Köln U19)
Taner Yalcin (1.FC Köln II)
Wilfried Sanou (SC Freiburg)
Miso Brecko (Hamburger SV)
Daniel Brosinski (Karlsruhe II)
Pierre Womé (Werder Bremen)
Pedro Tonon Geromel (Guimarães)
Manasseh Ishiaku (MSV Duisburg)
Petit (Benfica)

*Shitjet:*
Patrick Helmes (Bay. Leverkusen)
Maynor Suazo (Antalya) {kthyer nga huazimi}
Salvatore Gambino (TuS Koblenz)
Alpay {panjohur}

----------

